# 1968 GTO YS code



## knoggin (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm new to GTOs and my experience is in Packards and mid 50s American cars. I ran across a 68 GTO locally (coupe) and the guy is asking $27K. It's a beauty and appears from the photos to be restored correct to original specs. I'm going to look at it in person and wanted to know where the engine serial number is located? Also, what should I look for to insure it's originality? He said it's a PHS documented car. If I can figure out how to post some of the pics I will. I would say it's a solid #2 car. From my research it seems priced high but I figured you guys would know better than me. I was thinking it would bring in the current market around $20-$23K. If I'm wrong please tell me as I like the car and am considering buying it.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard, knoggin!

The engine "unit number" is located on the front of the block, on the RH (passenger) side.
There should be the two-letter alpha code (YS indicates a base 400/350HP with automatic trans) and an engine serial number. The last 4 digits of the engine serial number should match the "Engine Unit Number" on the PHS copy of the Car Billing History form. The Billing History will probably have an entry like "YSXXXX", where the XXXX should be the last 4 digits of the engine serial number.

Also, you should find a partial VIN stamped on the front of the block, below the area where the engine code and serial number are located. This will be a vertically oriented stamp next to the front timing cover that should match the last 6 digits of the VIN. This will be just above the oil pan.

A "YS" car would have a TH400 automatic trans (PX code on the trans tag).

You can also confirm rear axle ID and date codes; I find this site very helpful:
Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters
Scroll down and use the various "Code Search" links on the left.


Also verify the information on the Data Plate at the top of the cowl, near the driver's hood hinge. The model will be 24237(hardtop) or 24267(convertible). 
Paint codes (upper/lower), interior style and color and build date/plant info is all on the data plate.

Lots more info here: Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site Go to the data/specifications page for 1968; lots of helpful details on plant codes, color codes, option codes, interior codes and build dates.

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## knoggin (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the info JMT, that helps out a bunch! 

Anyone, including you JMT please weigh in on the current market value as I'm going to talk to the owner today and possibly go look at it as well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very few cars meeting reserves lately, only ones i have seen going for what they are asking are Verts, Judges and a few survivors. I would say your pretty much on the mark in the 20-23 range if it's a well done #'s matching restoration and down from there if not.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Instg8ter 100% on the values. 27k is a bit high in today's market for a '68 in that shape.


----------

